# Bald eagle sighting - Monroe County



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

This afternoon I saw a bald eagle wheeling overhead, near mile marker 8 on US-23 in southern Monroe County. Huge wingspan.

It was pretty cool, because my wife and I had just come from Gaylord where we fully expected to see a bald eagle, but didn't. 

The bird was on the east side of the freeway, near the Michigan Welcome Center (rest stop).

I noticed in another post in this forum that there are a couple of nesting pairs in Monroe Cty. That's great news, and I was psyched to see this great bird.


----------

